# Aquarium underlay question.



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I started to set up a 40 gallon tank on a plywood shelf, but after putting about 4 inches of water into it there was still a gap at the center, between the tank and the shelf. (A paper could be fitted underneath.) What can I use as an underlay? I used carpet for my 33g, but is there something better?


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

use some of that microfoam...just the thin stuff that you see electronic items wrapped in...or carpet!


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Or how about cork?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Any type of construction foam board will do. Home depot. For a tank that size you don't need anything too thick. 

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

I use that black weatherstripping. Looks like wetsuit material with adhesive on one side. About 1/4 in thick


----------

